# 맡은



## *Louis*

Hey guys,

I started learning Korean one year ago and now I took to reading a book. But it's really difficult obviously, so I hope you can help me understand this, please!!!

운전을 맡은 윤문식이 사이렌을 틀면서 차를 유턴시켰다.

"Yunminsik who was driving the trunk made an U-turn and turned on the siren..."

I know the meaning of the words, but I don't understand the position of 맡은 which is the past determiner of the verb

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Yong Jo

'맡은' comes from the verb '맡다' which means "take on, in charge of or be responsible for". Yunminsik who took on driving made U-turn, turning the siren.


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you Yong Jo for your reply.

It was as I thought. So, a good English translation could be: "Driving the car, Yunminsik turned on the siren and made an U-turn"?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but 틀면서 should mean "if he turns". Isn't that a conditional plus -서 which means "because, so"? Thanks!


----------



## Yong Jo

"~하면서=~하다(verb)+~면서(ending)". ~면서 means the two or more actions which are progressed nearly at the same time. So, "틀면서 =틀다 + 면서" and the "A and ~ing B" may be better than "A and B" in this context.


----------

